# Favorite Demon Movies.



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What are some of your favorie films who's subject are denizens of the Nether Regions? List as many as you like; it can have ANY movie that is about Ol' Beelzebub himself, or his minions.

Mine INPO:

1. *Hellraiser* 
2. *The Exorcist* 
3. *The Wishmaster* 
4. *The Devils Advocate* 
5. *Angel Heart* 
6. *Night of the Demons 2* 
7. *Hellbound: Hellraiser II* 
8. *Hellraiser: Bloodline* 
9. *Tales From the Crypt: The Demon Knight* 
10. *Night of the Demons* 
11. *The Devils Rain* 
12. *The Evil Dead Series*
13. *Exorcist III: Legion*

Decided to end my list at #13! Heh, heh, heh!

D'oh! Forgot all about E.D. That was rectified by removing *Dogma.*I also removed *Wishmaster II * in lieu of *Demon Knight.* Thanks Z-F for bringing up what slipped my mind.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Short but sweet:

The Exorcist
The Devil's Advocate
Evil Dead Series
Hellraiser
Demon Knight


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Exorcist
Exorcist 3
Evil Dead
Night of The Demons
Demons
Demons 2

~~Bill~~


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Storm of The Century
Night of The Demons
Evil Dead 1 & 2
Night Breed
976 Evil


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Hellraiser
Demon Knight
Evil Dead 
Wishmaster 
Bio Hunter 

and others I seen but totelly forgotten by know lol... Mind slipping me today.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

wishmaster
exorcist
hellraiser


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

My favs are:


The Exorcist
Evil Dead 1-3
Night of the Demons 2
Wishmaster
Hellraiser Series


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I forgot Frailty.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

The Exorcist
Devil's Advocate
Hellraiser I & II
Evil Dead
Night of the Demons

Aaron


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

just The Evil Dead for me.

I also... to some extent, prefer Demons 2 over any other movie about demons that comes to mind at this moment.


----------

